# How to get the app! (ANY COUNTRIES, ENGLISH LANGUAGE ONLY)



## sta36ny1 (Oct 27, 2017)

iOS:
Step 1:If you have an Australian Apple ID then just Search SUPER MARIO RUN tap on it in the App Store, Other apps by this developer and Animal Crossing Pocket Camp.
Step 2:Sign out of your Apple ID and then create new. Change Region to Australia then back out.
Step 3:https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/animal-crossing-pocket-camp/id1179915619?mt=8 Click that link on your phone
Step 4: Make a new Apple ID for Australia, Use any name for billing address but make sure the address is in Australia 
Step 5: After you verify the email, download the app from the link and Boom! you should have it!

Android:
(I don't have an android but here are the steps)
Step 1: Go on your phone and click this link https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bzx2bu-qQwPVOFlsYU5PUmVfZ3M/view
Step 2: download and open there ya done easy peasy

CREDIT:thenextweb.com


----------



## sta36ny1 (Oct 27, 2017)

did this work for any of you?


----------



## mills141 (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you so much for the link. It worked and was so easy to install!!! Thank you again.


----------



## sta36ny1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Your welcome!


----------



## spoonfork (Oct 28, 2017)

But how do you change the App Store back to, say, the US App Store?


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 28, 2017)

Try to download something after signing back in to your USA account. it'l tell you your is not eligible to download something of the AU apple store, and it will take you back to the Us store


----------



## Snow (Oct 28, 2017)

spoonfork said:


> But how do you change the App Store back to, say, the US App Store?



I didn't do this for AC but I've done it for japanese-only games; once you download the game you can just switch back to your regular account to play. It will work just fine, you only need to switch back to the 2nd account if you want to make a purchase. I would assume this works the same way.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 28, 2017)

Note that with Android, you have to enable the installation of apps from unknown sources first, usually by going to _Settings_-> _General_ -> _Security_ -> _Unknown sources_.

Also, you will be unable to proceed past the introductory part if your device is rooted or jailbroken and/or maybe running a non-stock ROM.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Oct 28, 2017)

I was so excited and then couldn't get past the intro T^T probably because my device is one of the above things


----------



## GemmaTheJewel (Oct 29, 2017)

YESSS THANK YOU


----------

